# Collecting Art



## Radiowriter (13 Jun 2020)

Thought I'd write something different from crypto in 'alternative investments' as I don't go in for crypto but do have an interest in art with a modest collection of around 25 pieces.

Ive been collecting for a number of years begining with some street art pieces from a few favourite artists although my tastes have changed over the years and I now collect more abstrat, contemporary and pop art pieces.  A lot of my original collection is gone to be replaced by a mix of well known and emerging artists from Ireland and the UK.  

I dont primarily look at this as an investment and, like any asset, the price of different pieces of art can rise and fall with the popularity of the artist.  I get much more pleasure from learning about the artists, researching and chasing down pieces that I want and enjoying the art on the wall. If, when I come to sell a piece of art and it makes back what I paid or a little more, thats great but not hugely important.

Anyhow, just thought I'd add something different to this forum.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2020)

Hi Writer 

It is nice to see art discussed on askaboutmoney but it's a terrible financial investment. 

Let's say I buy a painting at an auction for a hammer price of €1,000. 

I will pay about 25% on top of that in auctioneer's commission and VAT on the commission 

So, it has cost me €1,250 

Now, let's say I get  a good return on my investment and it increases in value by 50%. 

So the hammer price is €1,500 

The seller pays about 12% in commission and costs, so I will get into my hand

€1,320 

So, it has to increase in value by 50% just to break even. 

And , most art falls in value.  We hear of the spectacular successes.  "I could have bought a Jack B Yeats for £200 in 1950". You could indeed, but you had to pick him out from the hundreds of other artists who had work for sale, whose work is unsellable now. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2020)

Having said all that, art gives one more pleasure and interest and education than investing in financial products. 

The  current climate is tough on artists, so if you have a few bob to spare, do buy some art. 

Or, if you want to help artists generally, you can donate to the RHA's Really Helping Artists campaign on Gofundme









						Really Helping Artists RHA Microgrants for Artists, organized by Vanessa Moss
					

#ReallyHelpingArtists is a fund to make small, easily accessible grant… Vanessa Moss needs your support for Really Helping Artists RHA Microgrants for Artists



					www.gofundme.com
				




Brendan


----------



## cmalone (13 Jun 2020)

There are more reasons to buy art than simply as an ‘investment’.

Great artworks from famous and not so famous artists on display in Merrion Square and other locations - https://www.merrionart.com/

most pieces from a few hundred € upwards. And you add supporting a real person. And who knows they might indeed become extra famous and your piece appreciates.

Bought some great pieces and each is a treasure. And a lot better than tacky print works people call art in Dunnes and the big department stores , that are simply a fancy frame.


----------



## WolfeTone (13 Jun 2020)

Radiowriter said:


> I get much more pleasure from learning about the artists, researching and chasing down pieces that I want and enjoying the art on the wall.




That is the best investment right there. If, per chance, financial gains develop from it than that is just an added bonus. 
Any artists in particular that you are currently interested in?


----------



## Radiowriter (13 Jun 2020)

As I said I dont primarily look at it on financial terms and the auction fees can be high if you go that route.  Most auction houses here concentrate on the more traditional and established Irish artists which I rarely if ever buy.  There are plenty of platforms out there that avoid the high auction commissions and you can pick up some great pieces.

Also, if its an emerging artist, you can deal directly again avoiding high commission fees. The climate is tough on artists at the momemt , and as cmalone says, your supporting a real person.  Merrion square and the smaller galleries around that area are great for browsing lots of different styles and artists.

WT, on the emerging front at the momemt, I'm a grest fan of Matthew Mitchell, Shane Berkery and Eve O'Callaghan along with a Scottish artist called Hanna Banassi.  James Early, who started doing street art, is also producing some great work.  All personal taste of course.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (13 Jun 2020)

Even if BB's scenario of huge percentage increases occurs you need to watch out for Droit de Suite.

https://ivaro.ie/artists-resale-right/


----------



## DeeKie (13 Jun 2020)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Even if BB's scenario of huge percentage increases occurs you need to watch out for Droit de Suite.
> 
> https://ivaro.ie/artists-resale-right/


Do people pay this?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2020)

DeeKie said:


> Do people pay this?



It is the law. They should pay it.

Brendan


----------



## Radiowriter (14 Jun 2020)

The ARR is important for the artist and should be paid.  The auction house will include this, if applicable, in the sale.


----------



## EmmDee (15 Jun 2020)

Radiowriter said:


> Thought I'd write something different from crypto in 'alternative investments' as I don't go in for crypto but do have an interest in art with a modest collection of around 25 pieces.
> 
> Ive been collecting for a number of years begining with some street art pieces from a few favourite artists although my tastes have changed over the years and I now collect more abstrat, contemporary and pop art pieces.  A lot of my original collection is gone to be replaced by a mix of well known and emerging artists from Ireland and the UK.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind (and if it's not a problem on the site) - where do you source / find pieces. Do you have websites / stores or do you go to things like the NCAD graduate shows and similar?

Thanks


----------



## Pugmister (15 Jun 2020)

Having recently completed a house renovation and with remote working looking like its going to be the new norm i have been looking for some pieces for opur home office space. I really like the street art culture but not a huge fan of the abstract type works such as Banksy. I keep coming back to either Alec Monopoly and David Kracov but prices seem to be only going one way for both artists.


----------



## DeeKie (15 Jun 2020)

Instagram is good for finding artists


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jun 2020)

Radiowriter said:


> on the emerging front at the momemt, I'm a grest fan of Matthew Mitchell, Shane Berkery



Well Shane Berkery has an exhibition opening in the Molesworth Gallery on 22nd June



			https://molesworthgallery.com/exhibitions/69-cave-paintings-shane-berkery/works/
		


If you want to get in ahead of the crowd, ring the gallery and they will probably put one of the pictures on hold for you. 

He is popular now, so a few will be sold before the opening.

Brendan


----------



## Radiowriter (15 Jun 2020)

I have work from the artists I mentioned and looking forward to hopefully getting into town to see the Molesworth Gallery exhibition.

EmmDee I mainly source art from auctions, exhibitions of artists I like through galleries, or directly from the artist.  There are sites such as Invaluable or The Saleroom which cover lots of auctions and you can search for specific artists then bid on site or register to bid with the auction house. 

There are also two great general exhibitions every year with lots of artists and styles. Artsource in the RDS and the RHA annual exhibition which is excellent.  Hopefully both will go ahead this year.

With bigger names such as Tracey Emin or Peter Blake, I collect these artists mainly through auctions although the artist can release prints for different events or chartable causes.  Its also worth being on gallery mailing lists for forthcoming exhibitions.

For street art, try the Urban Art Association site.  Lots of art in the 'for sale' section not strictly limited to street art.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2020)

A good review of Shane Berkery's show in the SBP









						The Molesworth Gallery on Instagram: “There's a feature on Shane Berkery's solo show at the gallery in today's Sunday Business Post Magazine. The show opens tomorrow when Shane…”
					

@molesworthgallery: “There's a feature on Shane Berkery's solo show at the gallery in today's Sunday Business Post…”




					www.instagram.com


----------

